# REW (Room EQ Wizard) V4.11 Updated Release



## JohnM

*NEW! REW (Room EQ Wizard) V4.11 Updated Release*

I've uploaded a revised version V4.11, with the following changes:

*New features*

Level of sweep on left ref channel automatically adjusted to get ref input to -6dB FS 
System delay measurement compensates for measurement bandwidth for sweep end frequency >= 200Hz 
Added label to show distance equivalent to the System Delay 
Data import tolerates a mixture of decimal delimiters
*Bug fixes*

Start time of captured data on scope plot was incorrect when using left channel as ref 
Meters were not being disabled properly when the sig gen or spl meter stopped 
When REW was used with a Creative X-Fi (and some other Creative cards) the signal generator would only work once

The main reason for this release is to fix the problem with the Creative X-Fi. The changes when using the left channel as a reference mean REW will check the level on the ref input before making a measurement and apply an adjustment to the sweep level on the left channel output to try and get the reference input level to -6dB FS. That improves the measurement S/N a little, though the additional check adds just under a second to the measurement time. REW also gives a warning if the left reference input is too low or seems to be missing.

Go to Downloads Area/Downloads Page to download this latest update!

Discussions and Comment Thread Here!


----------

